# Friday Watch



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

It's not quite Friday yet, but as I've got an early start tomorrow it's off to bed for me now.

Tomorrow for reasons that I won't bore you with I will be dressed unusually smart (proper shirt - not a Polo Shirt) at work so I will be wearing this one:










This picture is not one of mine - I lifted it off the web somewhere...

Then when I get home I will be changing it, probably for this one:










This picture is one of mine. It's easy to tell, isn't it?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Bling SOX-Plus


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

John,

The Breit bling is still looking good,the new one will make this one look small









Anyway i will be wearing this

Martin


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I doubt if this will leave my wrist for a day or two...


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I'll be wearing the Damasko DA36 for the day:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

This one gets the wrist ride for a couple days. 18K pink!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Going to be wearing this over night









[attachmentid=5863]

Something else when I get up


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

At the moment it's my custom Seiko 6309 but later on i.e. around 7am(ish) I may well join Martin & strap on my Limes 1000m



















Steve264 - you're right that watch does look good on a lumpy


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

This to start with










then maybe give this old faithful some air time


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

This to start with. A few jobs around around the house today.










This later this evening with a good glass of wine.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

"At the moment it's my custom Seiko 6309 but later on i.e. around 7am(ish) I may well join Martin & strap on my Limes 1000m"









Paul,

This is begining to sound like the alternative Breit- bling forum 

Martin


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Something small and subtle for me today!!!!


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Think I might give this old waltham an airing today.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Some very nice looking watches posted here today, and I still love that TAG Russ. And that old Waltham looks absolutely stunning Will!

This very ordinary and "boring"







*SEIKO 5* for work today.










There's a Jazz Festival in my town this week, so later this evening we are taking a stroll to see what's happening. I'll be wearing this one - a *TIMEX Fun Timer * from 1968. Probably not to everyone's taste, but it has a certain "presence" to it...


















Have a great day everyone!

Knut


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

Still this for me !!!!










Not been off the wrist yet.

Good weekend all.









Maseman


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

This today, but on Banda Alligator (ex JoT)


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Thought this one was long overdue for a day off the winder...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My fave RLT today, havent worn for a few weeks...It felt good strapping her on.....


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Going with the "Bird" today










Cheers Mal


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The 6309 for me today


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Actually it turned out to be this one as it's ages since I last wore it - I was intending to sell it but I'm not sure I want to now










Apologies for the crappy picture







!


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Need a Friday lift










Toby


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

That's better - in the right thread now (sorry David!)

Recent acquisition - been wearing this for the last couple of days now. Retro but quite stylish I think.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Still this one for entire week..










I usually don't care about losing or gaining secs in case of mechanical watches (if kept in reasonable bounds) but I'm really impressed with time keeping of this watch. It lost only 4 secs after week of wearing!







Seems COSC is not just plain abbreviation


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> ...It felt good strapping her on.....


I suppose you get the same feeling with a co star you haven't seen for a while


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Steelfish (again) for me too!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

This little one today.... but on a tan strap....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Vince I hope you don't mind but I just had to do some software manipulation of that picture. Such a lovely watch!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Tart you never do that for anyone else


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

what is it with Breitlings and manipulation...?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This for now...

*Buran Chronograph, Valjoux cal7750 25 Jewels, Model No.442 1 903*










Feel like something bigger for when I go to work this afternoon...

*Invicta Ghost Diver `2300`, Miyota 8200 Series 21 Jewels.*


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

philjopa said:


> That's better - in the right thread now (sorry David!)
> 
> Recent acquisition - been wearing this for the last couple of days now. Retro but quite stylish I think.


That looks very familiar


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

changed straps again...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)




----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Got my new purchase on today (postman arrived yesterday with it), yes this bad boy is a MMT .










Thanks

deano


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

This one today and for a while i reckon,Laco


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Changed to my 6105 now


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Strela today.

Anyone like/hate the strap/watch combo?

Roger


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just been dealing with esate agents







need cheering up so changed to this as well


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Roger said:


> Strela today.
> 
> Anyone like/hate the strap/watch combo?
> 
> Roger


Works better than I thought it would! Although I'd never take mine off a leather strap...










Vostok 'Major' for me today... Crappy 'phone pic I'm afraid!


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I should have made a manly decision on Wednesday and bought Paul's 6105 - now I can't bear to look at them


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Don't mind the manipulation .. that's what you get for working away from home for months on end .. Q&D shots, no tarting up with PSP or other SW .. thanks! /vince ..


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

This one today!










Have a nice weekend!

jacob


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Steve264 said:


> I should have made a manly decision on Wednesday and bought Paul's 6105 - now I can't bear to look at them


You don't need to answer my question in your topic on Seiko Divers now


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

This has not left my wrist (other than for strap changes!) since it arrived. Thanks Roy for the fast bracelet delivery!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Roger said:


> Strela today.
> 
> Anyone like/hate the strap/watch combo?
> 
> Roger


yes,i like the mesh straps it looks cool.










bowie


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Feel like something bigger for when I go to work this afternoon...
> 
> *Invicta Ghost Diver `2300`, Miyota 8200 Series 21 Jewels.*


Well I did put it on ready to go then changed my mind at the last moment and switched back to these two again









On the right...

*RLT-29, Rhonda cal503 Jewel*










and the left...

*RLT-29, Rhonda cal503 Jewel*










I se


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

this one this morning










then changed to this one, a relative of stans 'ole red'










have a great weekend, john


----------



## alfinson (Feb 2, 2006)

Iâ€™m wearing my recently acquired RLT15 on a regimental NATO this evening. Haven't gotten the time to size the bracelet yet, but it seems sturdy and comfortable.



Thank you Nickk, wonderful watch!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My 1940's? Sinsa; - base metal case, paper dial, 1 jewel, and the loudest tick in the world.



Oh yes, and a chronograph action that stops and starts the whole watch!


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Some very nice watches chaps!

I've been wearing this one over the past few days.

1964 9ct Accurist with a Peseux cal.320


----------

